# Ro Ro Ro your boat to bliss.



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Robustos? Don’t really smoke a lot of them. Not sure why just don’t Had to check on the shack today to decided to make it a robusto on steroids trip.

Raining and grey here. Drove up to the office to grab the cigars. Decided last night they were going to be good ones.

Dunhill Cabinetta

For the first 8 months I was a member here, caught references to this cigar occasionally in the Habanos lounge. Drill sent one to Radar in his historic pass. One of those white whale things in my mind. A while back had the opportunity to pick a few up and they have been taunting me from the humi ever since.

Reddish brown in color. Nipped with a Havanna cutter. Prelight is very classic. Such a great flavor and it’s not even lit yet. Hit the entrance ramp to I 90 West and lit her up. From the first puff… I mean the first one a very rich and refined flavor. This is my 4th or 5th Cuban Dunhill and first Cabinetta.

My favorite cigar thus far is the Dunhill Mohita. This had a similar flavor initially. Rich, full, perfect burn and incredible nuanced unique flavors. These are wonderful cigars. Review later, but they deserve the “classic” status they have had in my expectations.

Smoked it for exactly the one hour drive to the shack. Pitched the few remnants in the drive way when I got there. 99 – There is always room for perfection.

Watered the plants. (It had been 3 weeks) Ran the hot water tanks out. Nuked 2 Jimmy Dean frozen biscuit sandwiches for lunch along with a red bull. Packed up and headed out for a quick tour of the island and home. 

Rass (1963)

This was posted for sale here and I picked up a couple. I love RASS. Got perturbed a while back with some fake ones that actually left a mark. This one was a beautifully maintained cigar. Looked old in a good way. Same deal with the Havanna cutter.. perfect nip of the tip. Been trying to cut less since Bruce laughed at me a few weeks ago for wasting so much of the cigar.

First inch or so was pale but rich in highlights. Kept thinking what a graceful old gal. Seems so unpretentious and then Bam one of those flavor spikes would hit. About an inch into the cigar the spikes became waves of flavor. About ½ way the waves became a continuous flavor assault.

This is / was one fine cigar. The back and sides of my tongue were just twanging. OOOHHH MY. The more I smoked the harder it became to continue. Not harsh just so flavor strong it was indescribable. Deep, Rich, incredible nuances which just kept changing as I took a sip of water or exhaled more slowly. 45 minutes of pure smoking pleasure. 100 a perfect cigar

Drove around the island checking out the new construction while smoking the RASS. Finished it up in Sandusky when I stopped for gas. After fill-up it was time for the CORO.

CORO (1994)

Got his for our multi site friend. Looked great. Cut thin and lit. Maybe it was the precursor cigars. Maybe it was just this particular stick. What ever the reason, it just tasted … young. Too funny a 1994 cigar tasting young, but in contrast it just did not have a chance.

Burned perfectly. Had a dark grey ash. Nice flavor just not nuanced. Got rich towards the last third. Enjoyable and a fine cigar. Just suffered from its company this day.
90 a good cigar in too good a company

The visual rankings…


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, Klugs. What a day. Thanks for the reviews. I'm still staring stupidly at the Cabinetta you sent me, trying to decide when to smoke it  (This is a good opportunity to thank you for about the thousandth time.)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

This is what is meant by "living vicariously".....Awesome day Dave, and awesome reviews!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

nice review...

great sticks...

very interesting visual ranking!

well done, klugs


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Dave,

I am truly jealous!!!

Nice review, of what I can only imagine, were 3 great sticks.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Very nice! 3 sticks in one day.. I don't think I could ever do it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> Very nice! 3 sticks in one day.. I don't think I could ever do it.


"A man's got to know his limitations".....Clint Eastwood, "Magnum Force"


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I guess I know what to ask for next time I get a chance to make a wish 

Sounds like some great smokes Dave!


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Can't send a message without at least 3 characters, but I am speechless....


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Damn!! That Cohiba didnt stand a chance after those first 2


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Someone had a nice smokin day. Great cigars and great reviews Dave.

Thanks for sharing them.

I have some well aged Rass myself and they do get very flavorful with age.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice line up Dave.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ahhhhh......Reading your reviews are like smoking them myself!!!!!! Great review

Ron


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Classic as usual Dave, like Ron said it was like smoking them myself.
Love that Dunhill band. Such a classic looking band, so retro, very cool.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sweet Deal Dave! You had yourself a 1 Man HERF  Aren't they great?


Thanx for the honest reviews on some really killer sticks. Can't wait to add some of those Dunhill's to my "Tried and Loved" list. Thanx for making my morning so mouthwatering.

XXX


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Sounds like you had a very nice day!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Sounds like you had a very nice day!


:tpd: Those days don't come around too often!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

quite the lineup dave.
quite the lineup

nice review(s) as always


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice little herf you had there...Makes me want to go get milk and eggs and take the looooong way


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Great day of smokes. I was there with you on that RASS...one of my fav sticks.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

Good God. Don't take this the wrong way, but I effin' hate you! 

Lucky bastid!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

next time you take a picture, get a better tan for us Maduro fans.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Have to agree on the RASS....one fine smoke. Don't know about the others but from your review I can imagine they were just great..!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

nice review for sure. never had a bad RASS. you make them come to life.


----------



## jferre1 (Apr 4, 2005)

Dave that's three amazing smokes all at once.
and thanks again for the '94 bolivar @ croc's in Va. It almost makes
me not want to smoke anything I have for another 5 years. But that won't happen.
John


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Ahhhh ... aged smokes! Great review ... makes me want to fire one up with breakfast haha.
Sean


----------

